# Rent Pack Goats for Hiking in Southern Utah



## Rachael H Mays (Oct 17, 2020)

My husband and I are very interested in learning to hike with and care for pack goats. We are looking for someone who is willing to teach us and rent their pack goats to us for a shortish pack trip this fall in southern Utah. Can anyone direct us please?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is a pack goat forum that might be able to help. But there are a couple people on here who could probably direct you who to contact.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

@Damfino can probably help you.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

we spent a couple weeks in southern utah recently, near escalante, and i recall seeing a farm advertised that had pack goat trips, custom 'secret' canyon hikes, and painting expeditions. i do not remember the name but maybe there's enough there to find them with a google search?

what a fun hobby! i'm envious!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

MellonFriend said:


> @Damfino can probably help you.


 :nod:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm sorry, but I don't know of anyone renting packgoats any more in Escalante. "Escape Goats" is the business Littleheathens referred to but as far as I know it hasn't run packgoat tours in 7 or 8 years. High Uinta Pack Goats is in northern Wyoming but I believe they may do a trip in the Escalante area. It never hurts to call and ask!

Escape Goats: https://www.escalantecanyonguides.com/
High Uinta Pack Goats: https://www.highuintapackgoats.com/


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I know they have hunting packages with pack goats in Steamboat Springs, Colo. but I dont know the name of the Co.. My sister-in-law's nephew is the owner. I could contact her if you are interested.


----------



## Rachael H Mays (Oct 17, 2020)

littleheathens said:


> we spent a couple weeks in southern utah recently, near escalante, and i recall seeing a farm advertised that had pack goat trips, custom 'secret' canyon hikes, and painting expeditions. i do not remember the name but maybe there's enough there to find them with a google search?
> 
> what a fun hobby! i'm envious!


----------



## Rachael H Mays (Oct 17, 2020)

Thank you so much for your advice! I am feverishly typing google queries in hopes of locating the outfit you saw.


----------



## Rachael H Mays (Oct 17, 2020)

Thank you Damfino! I contacted Shawn at Escape Goats yesterday. He indeed said that he was no longer offering pack goat trips in Escalante. Darn. Uinta High Country sounds like a good option but a long trailer ride for the poor goats. We may have to plan a trip closer to their home in Wyoming when the weather warms!


----------



## Rachael H Mays (Oct 17, 2020)

Dear Goats Rock,
We would be interested in speaking with your Sister in Law's nephew in Steamboat Springs. We live in Golden so we are not far away at all. Perhaps we could get our introduction to pack goats with an overnighter or short trip in the Medicine Bows.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Rachael H Mays said:


> Thank you Damfino! I contacted Shawn at Escape Goats yesterday. He indeed said that he was no longer offering pack goat trips in Escalante. Darn. Uinta High Country sounds like a good option but a long trailer ride for the poor goats. We may have to plan a trip closer to their home in Wyoming when the weather warms!


I wouldn't worry about the long ride for the goats. We trailer our packgoats to Escalante from Rye, CO almost every year (2-day ride over ~5 mountain passes!). It's a beautiful area to hike and pack with goats! Last year we got lost in Death Hollow and spent an extra day and night on the trail with our packgoats. Fun times!


----------



## Rachael H Mays (Oct 17, 2020)

Getting lost in a beautiful place sounds like the best kind of adventure! I take it goats trailer well. Are there tricks to keeping the goats comfortable and happy during the ride?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Goats really do trailer well, especially after they've done it a few times. I bed my goats down with shavings and straw so they can lay down if they like, but my big guys usually stand while traveling for some reason (not all are that way). Youngsters nearly always lay down while the trailer is in motion so it's important to have a dry, comfy place for them. I don't tie goats in the trailer so they can move around however they please, and I always keep a couple of hay bags in there in case they want to snack on the road.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Rachael H Mays (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks Damfino for the great advice! I can imagine snacks, lots of cushions, and freedom of movement could make a long trip feel much shorter. I will not rule out trailering from Evanston to Escalante then as long as the goats and their owners are completely comfortable.


----------



## Spidergoat (Oct 11, 2018)

I know of someone in northern Utah that rents pack goats. I know it’s not real close but they are in Logan.
There are some people on KSL classifieds that sell pack goats as well. They might be willing to rent goats


----------



## Rachael H Mays (Oct 17, 2020)

Spidergoat said:


> I know of someone in northern Utah that rents pack goats. I know it's not real close but they are in Logan.
> There are some people on KSL classifieds that sell pack goats as well. They might be willing to rent goats


Thanks Spidergoat! Logan is alot closer than Evanston. If it is not too much trouble, could I please get the contact information for the folks you know there? Also, can you tell me what KSL stands for so I can check out that lead also? I really appreciate your advice!


----------



## Spidergoat (Oct 11, 2018)

Rachael H Mays said:


> My husband and I are very interested in learning to hike with and care for pack goats. We are looking for someone who is willing to teach us and rent their pack goats to us for a shortish pack trip this fall in southern Utah. Can anyone direct us please?


----------



## Spidergoat (Oct 11, 2018)

Rachael H Mays said:


> Thanks Spidergoat! Logan is alot closer than Evanston. If it is not too much trouble, could I please get the contact information for the folks you know there? Also, can you tell me what KSL stands for so I can check out that lead also? I really appreciate your advice!


I got in contact with the guy who had pack goats and it turns out he sold all of them. I'm sorry I thought he still had them but I guess not.

KSL is just a media company. If you look up KSL.com or search KSL classifieds they have a section that is pets and livestock and there's a subsection for goats. They also have an app that I use.


----------

